# Seeking female friends in Sharm el Sheikh



## sal_star

Hi all and thanks for reading my post!

I have recently moved to Sharm el Sheikh from London, and am looking to meet some english speaking friends! I enjoy all the usual kinds of things such as shopping, going for coffee, visiting bars and clubs, and day trips / sightseeing. I am looking to meet genuine female friends of any age (I am 31) with similar interests. 

So if you have recently moved here like me, or alternatively if you just want to widen your circle of friends, then please do get in touch - it would be really nice to hear from you!

Best wishes

Sal x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sall,
Welcome to the forum.
You will be able to utilise the private message facility once you have posted 5 times.
Maiden


----------



## sal_star

MaidenScotland said:


> Sall,
> Welcome to the forum.
> You will be able to utilise the private message facility once you have posted 5 times.
> Maiden




Thank you Maiden


----------



## annatd

Hi Sal,

I too am looking for female friends in Sharm after moving here 3 months ago. I am also 31, from Wales originally, and like the usual things just like you.

Get in touch


----------



## annatd

Hi again!!

Sorry, I just realised how stupidly vague my last post was!!!
I'm living in Sharks Bay with my Egyptian husband, I'm not working and the novelty of living in a good hotel has worn off pretty quickly!!! Although I do love speaking to the British guests, it's nice to be able to speak to someone who's first language is English.

I'm looking forward to going back home for 2 weeks over Christmas, but i'll be traveling alone, and my husband has not had enough time to apply for the visa!

Anna


----------



## m4rtini

Well hello there, 
I would like to join the "group" 

As you can see I'm from Poland, but it would be nice to talk GOOD English with someone sometimes  maybe relax together on the beach, coffee and meet new friends, if you don't mind that I'm not from UK  
Too much Egyptian-English around, and soon I will forget how to speak correctly 

29 y, living here since May, with a small break last month...so I'm staying here for Christmas and NYE for sure.

Cheers


----------



## sal_star

Hi and thank you for your replies - for a while there I was staring to think that no one wanted to be my friend!! 

Anna - It seems like we might have quite a lot in common!! I am also from Wales originally, although I have lived in London for the last few years. I too am living in Sharm with my Egyptian husband, but I only arrived 10 days ago. I have visited many times before so was aware of what to expect - however it all still seems like quite a lot to take in at the moment!!! I am not working either, although I hope to start taking Arabic lessons soon. 

M4rtini - Of course it's no problem that you're not from the UK, so long as you don't mind that I only speak English!! I will also be here for Christmas and New Year, it will be my first Christmas abroad. Relaxing on the beach or going for coffee sounds great. I have been getting out and about ,but sunbathing or sitting in starbucks is just not the same when you're on your own :sad:

I am not too sure about putting my email address here with it being a public forum. But apparently, once you have made 5 posts you are able to private message..... so I am off to make a couple more posts!!

Sal x


----------



## m4rtini

So write more here with Anna, only 2 posts left 

And we will exchange contacts in PW to arrange meeting somewhere, or go all together on the beach - until you both are flexible and not busy with work 

m.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Sal

Yes you will be able to use the private message facility after five posts.
We do not allow email or telephone numbers to be posted, this is for your own benefit as it 
stops unsolicited contacts.
I am sure you will meet lots of new friends
Maiden


----------



## annatd

Hi all,

Mmmm, 2 more posts, can't be too difficult, hehe.

Sal - yes it does sound like we have a lot in common, would be fun to meet up with someone who seems to have so much in common with me so far from home


----------



## annatd

and M4rtini, of course it doesn't matter that you're not from the UK, more the merrier I say, and again, I only speak English (and a little Welsh, which won't get me very far over here!!!)

am I up to 5 posts now?!!!

Anna x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol girls why not tell us what the weather is like in Sharm then another post telling us what you are having for lunch?

Maiden


----------



## m4rtini

LOL

anyway, grats  5 done!


----------



## Sam

Hi All,

I am also female living in Sharm - I haven't jumped onto this thread so far though because as I am in full-time work and also a full-time mummy I really am not at all flexible and didn't want people to feel they would have to work around me. I always used to hook up with my best friend here every Thursday or Friday evening for a coffee, but she's heading back to UK  so will soon to be just me and my girl again.

I don't want to be a nuisance, but please could you post up here (or PM me if it's risky?) where and when you will all plan to meet up and if I can I would love to meet you all too.


----------



## sal_star

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Sal
> 
> Yes you will be able to use the private message facility after five posts.
> We do not allow email or telephone numbers to be posted, this is for your own benefit as it
> stops unsolicited contacts.
> I am sure you will meet lots of new friends
> Maiden


Thank you Maiden - yes posting my email address online probably wouldn't have been the best idea!

Sal x


----------



## sal_star

Sam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also female living in Sharm - I haven't jumped onto this thread so far though because as I am in full-time work and also a full-time mummy I really am not at all flexible and didn't want people to feel they would have to work around me. I always used to hook up with my best friend here every Thursday or Friday evening for a coffee, but she's heading back to UK  so will soon to be just me and my girl again.
> 
> I don't want to be a nuisance, but please could you post up here (or PM me if it's risky?) where and when you will all plan to meet up and if I can I would love to meet you all too.


Hi Sam, it's really nice to hear from you - and of course it's not a problem that you don't have a lot of flexibility!! Fortunately I (and the others from the sound of it) are very flexible so I am sure we can work round each other. It would be lovely to see you and of course we'll let you know what our plans are.

Sal x


----------



## hussein

Just curious as I see a lot of expats living in sharm. Are all the jobs in Sharm hospitality related or is there also non-tourism industry in the area. We LOVE sharm and being able to live there- at least for a few years would be amazing.


----------



## Sam

hussein said:


> Just curious as I see a lot of expats living in sharm. Are all the jobs in Sharm hospitality related or is there also non-tourism industry in the area. We LOVE sharm and being able to live there- at least for a few years would be amazing.


Of course Sharm is a city just like any other - there are many jobs outside of tourism. Doctors, dentists etc and their staff, bars and restaurants, diving centres (not exactly tourism), real estate, computer shops and fixing places, hairdressers, spas, butchers, bakers, magazines & newspapers and their editorial teams - EVERYTHING every city needs is here and therefore every job you might want is here, it is perhaps just on a smaller scale and so more competitive.


----------



## Sam

sal_star said:


> Hi Sam, it's really nice to hear from you - and of course it's not a problem that you don't have a lot of flexibility!! Fortunately I (and the others from the sound of it) are very flexible so I am sure we can work round each other. It would be lovely to see you and of course we'll let you know what our plans are.
> 
> Sal x


Thanks 

Have replied to your PM so let's all keep in touch and hopefully make some good friends


----------



## m4rtini

so girls, it's time to arrange the meeting now


----------



## m4rtini

Sam said:


> Of course Sharm is a city just like any other - there are many jobs outside of tourism. Doctors, dentists etc and their staff, bars and restaurants, diving centres (not exactly tourism), real estate, computer shops and fixing places, hairdressers, spas, butchers, bakers, magazines & newspapers and their editorial teams - EVERYTHING every city needs is here and therefore every job you might want is here, it is perhaps just on a smaller scale and so more competitive.



Of course u r right, but it's not easy to get a job like that


----------



## topcat83

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol girls why not tell us what the weather is like in Sharm then another post telling us what you are having for lunch?
> 
> Maiden


LOL! Let me guess - it's sunny! And lunch must be falafel. I must ask my son which cafe he taught to do a decent 'flat white' so where we know where to meet for coffee!


----------



## Carol T

*Hello*



sal_star said:


> Hi all and thanks for reading my post!
> 
> I have recently moved to Sharm el Sheikh from London, and am looking to meet some english speaking friends! I enjoy all the usual kinds of things such as shopping, going for coffee, visiting bars and clubs, and day trips / sightseeing. I am looking to meet genuine female friends of any age (I am 31) with similar interests.
> 
> So if you have recently moved here like me, or alternatively if you just want to widen your circle of friends, then please do get in touch - it would be really nice to hear from you!
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Sal x


Hi Sal
I just stumbled across this site my accident and was so pleased to see your post. I am from the UK and looking to move to Sharm in the New Year to be with my Egyptian boyfriend. I would love to be able to meet up and make some friends who speak English. To tell the truth I am a bit scared and would love to meet up with people in a similar situation. Are u planning to work and do you speak Arabic? Hope your meet up with the girls was good!! Thanks for reading


----------



## Carol T

*Hi*



annatd said:


> Hi again!!
> 
> Sorry, I just realised how stupidly vague my last post was!!!
> I'm living in Sharks Bay with my Egyptian husband, I'm not working and the novelty of living in a good hotel has worn off pretty quickly!!! Although I do love speaking to the British guests, it's nice to be able to speak to someone who's first language is English.
> 
> I'm looking forward to going back home for 2 weeks over Christmas, but i'll be traveling alone, and my husband has not had enough time to apply for the visa!
> 
> Anna


Hi Anna
I just replied to Sal's post and have been working my way down! I am 33 and from the UK and looking to move to Sharm in the New Year to be with my Egyptian boyfriend. I hope u don't mind if iask some questions? Are u looking to work and can u speak Arabic. I only know a little bit but am trying to learn not v quickly lol. How have u found it so far? I am feeling a bit scared and would love to meet up with u and the gang!!


----------



## Carol T

*Hi*



m4rtini said:


> Well hello there,
> I would like to join the "group"
> 
> As you can see I'm from Poland, but it would be nice to talk GOOD English with someone sometimes  maybe relax together on the beach, coffee and meet new friends, if you don't mind that I'm not from UK
> Too much Egyptian-English around, and soon I will forget how to speak correctly
> 
> 29 y, living here since May, with a small break last month...so I'm staying here for Christmas and NYE for sure.
> 
> Cheers


hi I just joined the website and am looking to move to Sharm in the New year. It would be great to meet up with you and the other girls. How have u found things since you have been there? Are u working and can u speak Arabic? Thanks hope to hear from u xxx


----------



## Carol T

*Hi*



m4rtini said:


> Well hello there,
> I would like to join the "group"
> 
> As you can see I'm from Poland, but it would be nice to talk GOOD English with someone sometimes  maybe relax together on the beach, coffee and meet new friends, if you don't mind that I'm not from UK
> Too much Egyptian-English around, and soon I will forget how to speak correctly
> 
> 29 y, living here since May, with a small break last month...so I'm staying here for Christmas and NYE for sure.
> 
> Cheers


hi I just joined the website and am looking to move to Sharm in the New year. It would be great to meet up with you and the other girls. How have u found things since you have been there? Are u working and can u speak Arabic? Thanks hope to hear from u xxx


----------



## m4rtini

Carol  welcome!

Ahlan wa sahlan 

Since you have made a 5 posts, pls send me PM so we can exchange contacts 

take care

martini.


----------



## m4rtini

Sal, pls contact me, because I was trying to reach you on the phone and no result


----------



## sal_star

m4rtini said:


> Sal, pls contact me, because I was trying to reach you on the phone and no result


Hi Martini - I'm so sorry about that, I did have a couple of missed calls but I didn't realise it was you!! My husband's friends call him on my phone sometimes, so I just assumed the missed calls were from them. If you call again I promise to answer!! (Also, if you are willing to pm me your no I can make sure it is saved in my phone  )

Carol - thank you for replying to my post!! I moved here to be with my Egyptian husband too, I remember how exciting and scary it is getting ready to make the move! I have pm'ed you a longer reply to your questions as well (didn't put it on the board though, as I have a tendency to ramble on)!!

Sal x


----------



## Carol T

sal_star said:


> Hi Martini - I'm so sorry about that, I did have a couple of missed calls but I didn't realise it was you!! My husband's friends call him on my phone sometimes, so I just assumed the missed calls were from them. If you call again I promise to answer!! (Also, if you are willing to pm me your no I can make sure it is saved in my phone  )
> 
> Carol - thank you for replying to my post!! I moved here to be with my Egyptian husband too, I remember how exciting and scary it is getting ready to make the move! I have pm'ed you a longer reply to your questions as well (didn't put it on the board though, as I have a tendency to ramble on)!!
> 
> Sal x


Hi Sal!!

Thank u for the reply. I not sure how to work this site but can't see a PM. Not sure if I lookin in the right place. Hope u are good. Looking forward to hearing more from u xxxxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hello Ladies, I came across your thread and thought I would come and say hi 
I am moving to Sharm in January to be with my Egyptian boyfriend (not yet husband) and would really appreciate any advice you can give me. I have never lived away from the UK before so am already getting myself worked up as to what I need to do before I come out. I have a job lined up, and accomodation for 2 months, after that I find my own place, but by then I should have started to find my feet. 
How do I sort out things like Health Insurance, and a bank account?
It would be so nice to have made a few contacts before January that are from back home, I think that new friends are going to be so important!! 

Looking forward to hearing from you 

Becks xxx


----------



## Becks1981

Carol T said:


> Hi Sal
> I just stumbled across this site my accident and was so pleased to see your post. I am from the UK and looking to move to Sharm in the New Year to be with my Egyptian boyfriend. I would love to be able to meet up and make some friends who speak English. To tell the truth I am a bit scared and would love to meet up with people in a similar situation. Are u planning to work and do you speak Arabic? Hope your meet up with the girls was good!! Thanks for reading


Hi Carol, when do you fly out? I am moving out to Sharm in January to be with my Egyptian boyfriend from Leeds and like you am scared to death!! 
I dont speak any arabic- how about you?

Becks xx


----------



## Sam

Becks1981 said:


> Hello Ladies, I came across your thread and thought I would come and say hi
> I am moving to Sharm in January to be with my Egyptian boyfriend (not yet husband) and would really appreciate any advice you can give me. I have never lived away from the UK before so am already getting myself worked up as to what I need to do before I come out. I have a job lined up, and accomodation for 2 months, after that I find my own place, but by then I should have started to find my feet.
> How do I sort out things like Health Insurance, and a bank account?
> It would be so nice to have made a few contacts before January that are from back home, I think that new friends are going to be so important!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you
> 
> Becks xxx


Hi Becks,

You shouldn't look at it as such a big step, just a 5 hour flight after all, the world is such a small place these days 

What job and accommodation have you got lined up? I mean where in Sharm will you be based? And why only for two months? Sorry to be nosey...

Bank account is very easy and can be done very quickly, don't worry. Health insurance... possible but I wouldn't bother to be honest. Medicines are very cheap and most simple procedures, dental work for example, are much cheaper than in the UK. For BIG things I'd be inclined to just go back to UK to have done, or in emergency situations a GOOD hospital here could be expensive, but you pay for what you get and I'd be inclined to say still much cheaper than if you went privately for the same thing back home. 

It shouldn't take long to find your feet to be honest, it's a small place with not a lot going on! Just one word of warning, be sure to know your Egyptian boyfriend VERY well before going down the marriage route or otherwise, don't feel pressurized. I'm sure he's a lovely guy, but having been here so long I've seen many fairy tales without a happy ending.

Anyway, just keep an open mind about everything, and any questions fire away


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Becks,

Welcome to the forum.

If you are looking for private medical cover why not try and travel insurance policy or bupa... I personally have no insurance but my employer covers all my costs but things really are cheap here.. a visit to the doctor is approx 8 pound sterling.
Hopefully you will never need to see one.
Maiden


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Sam, thanks for replying 

I have a job working at the mexicana sharm, my new boss has said that they provide the accomodation FOC for the fist 2 months until you find your feet, then you are to get your own place, I thought this was pretty standard?
How long have you been living in Sharm hun?
Thanks so much for the tips- have you anything else you can share with me? My boss said they sort all my paperwork out for me and I dont need to worry about all that. Its all just a bit daunting!

Re the fella, I absolutely agree!! I like to think I have my head screwed on although I do feel like I belong in Take a break at the minute  He is just the icing on the cake, the experience itself is worth the move.

Where in Sharm are you based? Glad you made the move? xx

Maiden- thank you for the advice hun x


----------



## sal_star

Hi Becks,

It sounds like you have already had some good replies to your questions from people a lot more experienced than me!! However as someone new to Egyptian life, my advice would be - to take someone egyptian (maybe your boyfriend) to help you open the bank account, as this might be quicker and easier for you. You can only open the account once you are there: also you will need your passport and will probably have to make a minimum deposit. Most transactions in Egypt take place in cash, but I'm guessing you need a bank account for your work.

Re. health insurance - my impression is that Egyptian people deal with problems if and when they happen. If something bad (such as illness / accident) does occur, they rely on their close network of family and friends to help them and to help pay for any medical treatment if necessary. For this reason health insurance is not very common in Egypt. I would recommend taking out good travel insurance to cover any medical treatment you may need. Most policies have a maximum trip time, but provided you returned to the UK for a visit before the qualifying period was up you would still be entitled to claim for medical expenses in Egypt. As an example, my travel insurance covers me for any trip abroad up to 9 months.

I wouldn't worry too much about these things however- it sounds like you are already very well prepared by sorting out accomodation and a job!! Enjoy your time in Egypt 

I should mention that unfortunately, after making my first post, I didn't settle that well in Sharm so I have now returned to the UK. However I know lots of English people that live very happily in Egypt.... we are all different after all..... and I wish you all the very best with your move!!!

Sal x


----------



## almond

Welcome to sinai sand with all;

It's nice to know new friends, i'm not in hurghada but if you may offer a stay and a i'm welcomed , i could come along, i have many hobbies and interests.

see you


----------



## MaidenScotland

To post a private message put the cursor onto the persons name left click and a bar of options will come down. click on private message bar. Don't forget that to send or receive a private message you must have made 5 posts 

Maiden


----------



## Sam

Becks1981 said:


> Hey Sam, thanks for replying
> 
> I have a job working at the mexicana sharm, my new boss has said that they provide the accomodation FOC for the fist 2 months until you find your feet, then you are to get your own place, I thought this was pretty standard?
> How long have you been living in Sharm hun?
> Thanks so much for the tips- have you anything else you can share with me? My boss said they sort all my paperwork out for me and I dont need to worry about all that. Its all just a bit daunting!
> 
> Re the fella, I absolutely agree!! I like to think I have my head screwed on although I do feel like I belong in Take a break at the minute  He is just the icing on the cake, the experience itself is worth the move.
> 
> Where in Sharm are you based? Glad you made the move? xx
> 
> Maiden- thank you for the advice hun x


Hi,

I have to say - there is no "standard" in Egypt, lol. I think it sounds rather nice to be honest that they are offering you accommodation FOC for two months if it is not necessarily accommodation offered as part of the contract (which it doesn't sound like it is). I thought you had just a two months contract with them, which is what I thought strange, as most places I know either offers accommodation with the job or doesn't, doesn't offer a temporary solution. So the fact they are doing that for you sounds nice. The hotel is not far from where I'm working now, I don't know much about it but think it's nice, not heard many bad comments anyway, and I worked in travel for a while before getting involved in Real Estate so if there are bad hotels I tend to know them!!!

Sounds like your boss is a nice guy, especially sorting everything out for you, will make everything much easier and less worrying for sure! 

I have been in Sharm just over three years. I came out here originally as a 6 month "holiday" or break between uni and "proper work" and then found myself married and never went home, lol. That's a VERY long story cut short, and things are really not so simple, but nuff said for a public forum! I can totally empahise how you feel about the take-a-break mag comment - my life in the last three years or more would make a great book, if I ever get the time in years to come maybe I will get published 

In any case I am so glad I made the move, or rather never returned. Things have by no means panned out the way I had planned, not that I made long term plans, but I'm very happy with life in general and LOVE living in Sharm. Even the hardest days seem to be sooo much better when the sun is shining!

Anyway, that's probably enough of an essay for you. If you are coming for the love of the city, then you will not be disappointed :clap2:


----------

